# The numers on the scale are going down.



## calliesue (Sep 5, 2009)

I am losing weight. Yay!
I have lost 21 lbs so far in 2 weeks. I have finally found something I believe will work for me. I think since I believe it will, it does.
I started on 2/23/11 weighing in at 289.
In 2 weeks I have lost down to 268.
I am not starving or taking drugs. and my calorie intake is pretty close to 1200 calories a day.
I think I am going to track my weight here every Wed, which is weigh in day.
I can't believe what a difference in mobility 21 pounds makes.
I can walk up the stairs now without my knees hurting.
I know I will slow down at some point, but right now I am feeling good.
Next week my goal is to start back to walking a good thirty minutes to an hour a day.


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Congrats that's wonderful news.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Wow! Good for you! Isn't it empowering to be on track ?


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Wow! It's great you're seeing such awesome results so fast.

How do you keep your calories to 1200 a day?


----------



## LaDena (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm new here but just wanted to cheer you on and encourage you )


----------



## MNBobcat (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Callie,

Good for you! Keep up the great work!

I've lost 73 pounds since last May. My A1C went from 6.7 to 5.7, my cholesterol is now normal and I've stopped snoring. I'm 15 pounds away from my goal weight. 

Stay motivated...you can do it and you'll feel great when you get there!


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

What great motivation for me starting out. Congrats an keep going. YAY!!!


----------



## calliesue (Sep 5, 2009)

I am not on the computer as much as I was. but this Wed I weighed 259
checked in my log book and my actual start date was 2/17 not 2/23. So thirty pounds in one month. Yippe! 
I am keepin my calories to 1,200, or pretty close by drinking three 200 calorie shakes a day , maybe four , and eating 2 small 250 -300 calorie meals a day. If I eat a salad I don't count the calories in the dressing.
The shakes I am drinking are Syntha6 . I get the vanilla ice cream flavor powder and mix it with cold water. A spoon of instant coffee and it taste like a starbucks mocha like you get at the C store.I blend one at night with frozen fruit at for a pretty good lowcal desert smoothie.


----------



## Yldrosie (Jan 28, 2006)

Congratulations. It is so hard to lose those pounds.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

awesome! I am counting calories also and its working great for me. I am eating 1000cal a day, some days 800, some 1100. I was only 20 lbs from my goal weight and I am a bit shorter. Therefor, my daily calorie needs were not much to begin with. So far the scale shows 13lb loss from march 1st, I am only counting 9lbs of that. I think some was water. 

Either way, counting calories is working! Keep up the good work and keep everyone posted!


----------

